# Chat > Ερωτήσεις >  Συχνοτητες Ταξι

## DJman

Καλησπερα.Θελω να ανοιξω ενα θεμα (αλλα δεν ξερω που) για να με βοηθησει καποιος αν ξερει για το πως θα πιασω συχνοτητες ταξι.Με ενδιαφερει μονο η ληψη και οχι η εκπομπη. Τι μηχανηματα χρειαζετε? (προφανως καποιο cb με δυνατοτητα ληψης 408.000 εως 414.000 που απο οσο εμαθα ποιανουν τα ταξι)

Ευχαριστω

----------


## θανάσης

(*CB*) = citizen band, καμία σχέση με vhf/uhf και συχνότητες ταξί

----------


## papashark

Θες κάτι τέτοιο, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν τα ραδιοταξί έχουν τίποτα encoding...

Δες και εδώ

----------


## DJman

@papashark

Thankx. Τσιμπιμενη τιμη  ::

----------


## papashark

> @papashark
> 
> Thankx. Τσιμπιμενη τιμη


Ισως να βρεις και φθηνότερα, εγώ απλά έβαλα τα δύο πρώτα λινκ που βρήκα.

----------


## jkar

...Να λοιπόν μια νέα ωραία υπηρεσία για το δίκτυο...
Να stream-άρει κάποιος τα Ράδιο-Ταξί  ::

----------


## racer

> ...Να λοιπόν μια νέα ωραία υπηρεσία για το δίκτυο...
> Να stream-άρει κάποιος τα Ράδιο-Ταξί



Και μετά θα έχουμε αποδείξεις για το ελαφρυντικό ότι είμαστε τρελοί, ότι και να γίνει.

Second thought: δεν θα έπρεπε τα ραδιοταξί communications να είναι encrypted? Δεν είναι αρκετά "προσωπικό" δεδομένο?

----------


## fengi1

Πλεον τα ραδιοταξι γυρνανε σε αλλο συστημα με gps και αλλα κολπα. Σιγα σιγα καταργουνται τα CB.

----------


## DJman

Λετε να κανω streaming τα ταξι.

-Ακουει ο 352
-Ακουει
-Κληση Αλεξανδρου 3 Σεπολια για Ηλιουπολη
-Εληφθη.Σε 5 ειμαι εκει.

λολ ::

----------


## yorgos

Η οδική βοήθεια έχει ποιο πολύ ενδιαφέρων  ::  

130 με 140, κάπου εκεί δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς

----------


## SV1EFO

> Η οδική βοήθεια έχει ποιο πολύ ενδιαφέρων  
> 
> 130 με 140, κάπου εκεί δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς


151 εως 158 MhZ τα νομιμα.
Αλλο ενα site: www.drele.com
Ειναι ο επισημος αντιπρωσοπος της YAESU στην ελλαδα.

----------


## SV1EFO

> Πλεον τα ραδιοταξι γυρνανε σε αλλο συστημα με gps και αλλα κολπα. Σιγα σιγα καταργουνται τα CB.


Ρε Αντωνη δεν ειναι CB  ::  Εχεις μεινει πισω. Ειναι μπαντα UHF LOW. Οσο για τα TETRA που αναφερεσαι οι ταξιτσιδες ειναι οι ποιο τσιγκουνιδες στον εξοπλισμο τους. Θα αργησει πολυ στην Ελλαδα.

----------


## SV1EFO

> Θες κάτι τέτοιο, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν τα ραδιοταξί έχουν τίποτα encoding...
> 
> Δες και εδώ


Papashark αν εννοεις κρυπτοφωνια οχι δεν εχουν. Μπορεις να ακους ελευθερα. Να μιλησεις δεν μπορεις γιατι εχουν υποτονους σαν ασφαλεια απο τους επιτιδιους...[σαν εμενα..χαχχαα!!]  ::

----------


## pantierakos

Και για να ακούμε μόνο πόσο κοστίζει ένα μηχάνημα; όχι σαν και αυτά που έχουν οι ταξιτζίδες στο αμάξι τους, ας πούμε ένα χειρός (τύπου ασύρματου) χρειάζετε Αδεια για κάτι τέτοιο;

----------


## SV1EFO

Μπορεις να αγορασεις απλο δεκτη που δεν χρειαζεται αδεια. Αν εισαι λατρης του αυτιου θα βρεις πολλες αξιολογες συχνοτητες.

----------


## Johny

σαν Χ-Ταριφοπουλο, ψαχνωντας το λιγο τα ταξι εχουν γυρισει σε VHF πια και ολα τα κεντρα ειναι ψηφιακα. Πολλες φορες δεν θα ακουσεις καν λενε 212 (πηρα την κληση) σε 5 ειμαι εκει. Εχουν μπει στα κολπα και τα dtmf... 



> Οσο για τα TETRA που αναφερεσαι οι ταξιτσιδες ειναι οι ποιο τσιγκουνιδες στον εξοπλισμο τους. Θα αργησει πολυ στην Ελλαδα.


κανεις μεγααααλο λαθος ειναι πολυ ψωνισμενοι και το αμαξι πολλοι το εχουν στη τριχα και με ακριβο εξοπλισμο και καφιουνται για το ποσα σκασαν για τη καθε βλακεια που εχουν μεσα  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## biomecanoid

Όρεξη για κανένα Radio Project κανεις ?  ::  άμα κάνουμε ένα τέτοιο μηχάνημα να δουλέψει μετά μπορώ να τo κάνω streaming.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Vintage-SEARS-...item51902edf82

Vintage SEARS MULTIBAND police, citizen band Radio 266

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Multiband-Radi...item563d88ee00

Multiband Radio Air TV FM CB WB Scanner police taxi

----------


## sv1bds

Στο Βόλο νομιζω έχουν βάλει TETRA σε ραδιοταξί.
Με GPS στέλνει το στίγμα και ξέρει το κέντρο που είναι ο καθένας και αν είναι ελεύθερος.
Ετσι δεν ρωτάει αλλά δρομολογεί τον πελάτη απευθείας στον κοντινότερο.
Ετσι δεν υπάρχει 'τσακωμός' ποιός θα πάρει την κούρσα.

Γιώργος SV1BDS

----------


## Ygk

@ sv1bds
www.e-taxi.gr

----------


## pantierakos

Τελικά αγόρασα ενα Midland ct 790! Το θεωρώ πολύ καλό! επίσης για την συχνότητα στο ραδιοταξί τρόμαξα να την εντοπίσω!

----------

